# Lemon...yummmmmm.....(Cut pics added)



## Tegan (Nov 1, 2011)

After the fiasco of the NG Absinthe FO it's nice to have a soap that behaves BEAUTIFULLY....







This is NG Lemon.  Will update when cut.  Tried something a little different (for me) with the swirl, we'll see if it turns out!


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks like delicious pudding!  Love your swirls!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

YUM!

I want one of your molds... I'm pretty sure I have the same type of ones (crafter's choice green) but I like the white color lol.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hehehe I got a couple from BB when they were still $16.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 2, 2011)

Your soap look edible!  Looking forward to seeing the cut bars!


----------



## Elly (Nov 2, 2011)

That soap looks delicious


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great.  Pretty color and swirls and yup, it looks yummy


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!  A simple elegant swirl... it looks almost like Lemon-ice.

I can't wait to see cut-pics!


----------



## Tegan (Nov 2, 2011)

I rushed the unmolding and I used a touch too much TD so the corners cumbled.  About half the batch is "unusable" which is fine, I'll just slice those bars into samples.  This one was really just a test batch for the scent, and I'm happy with it, so next time I know to reduce the TD a bit and keep everything else the same!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great!  Good enough to eat.


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG that looks delicious...just like lemon sorbet yummy


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice! Looks like it's smiling!


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE the swirling.  It looks like a piece of delicious cake!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice!!!! I really like how those swirls settled like that.


----------



## bluehouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks yummy enough to eat!


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2011)

Good enough to eat alright and very pretty.


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks great. On my screen it is almost a caramel colour and looks swirled with cream. Definately good enough to eat!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 3, 2011)

Your cut bar looks great!  Love the pattern of your swirls!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 3, 2011)

It turned out really pretty!


----------



## JackiK (Nov 6, 2011)

I've found that any time I use a good amount of TD, I have to let the soap sit in the mold a little longer.  It's kind of soft at first.  The only batch I've ever ruined with any additive was glitter.  I put way too much and my soap crumbled.  Maybe you can try leaving some in the mold longer and see how it works for you.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 6, 2011)

Heheh it's been out of the mold for DAYS now.  The "ruined" parts I just trimmed and chopped into sample sized bars.   And I knew the second the TD hit the oils it was too much, but by then I didn't want to mess with it and just went with it anyway.  It was just a small 2 lbs test batch for the scent, so no big deal.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks very good.  :wink:


----------



## Godiva (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous soap - how do you get the swirls to do that?  Love the color.  Bet it smells delish also.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 8, 2011)

> how do you get the swirls to do that?



Split my batch for the colors, then pour a little of the first color in a layer, then the next, then the first, then the next, etc etc.

Basically it's a "Lazy Man's Spoon Swirl"  hehehehe.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

Very pretty, it reminds me of a creme cycle.


----------

